# Audiology Testing



## terry4162 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good Afternoon,

I am trying to set up guidelines for our audiologists as they are questioning the correct billing for the following:

What is the appropriate dx to use for hearing testing pre or post test dx ?

How would you code dx for patient's that come in for anual audio's when physician dx'd patient with sensorineural hearing loss a year ago and requested the patient return yearly for testing?

How would you code dx for someone who needs a hearing test for hearing aids?

How would you code dx when the patient's PCP just want them to have a hearing test as a baseline?

How would you code dx when patient comes in for a hearing test after a failed hearing test elsewhere, as it is my understanding that the V codes should not be used as primary dx???

Any assistance is most appreciated. I can't seem to find billing guidelines/references that apply to audiology services.

Thanks


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 5, 2010)

Terri 


What is the appropriate dx to use for hearing testing pre or post test dx ?
you would use the diagnosis that they were originally diagnosed with as they are still being treated for that.

How would you code dx for patient's that come in for anual audio's when physician dx'd patient with sensorineural hearing loss a year ago and requested the patient return yearly for testing? same as question 1

How would you code dx for someone who needs a hearing test for hearing aids? why does the patient need hearing aids? what was the Diagnosis to the hearing test that led to the patient needing hearing aids? 

How would you code dx when the patient's PCP just want them to have a hearing test as a baseline? never had that. does the patient have any abnormal auditory perception ? 

How would you code dx when patient comes in for a hearing test after a failed hearing test elsewhere, as it is my understanding that the V codes should not be used as primary dx??? V. codes shouldnt be used as a primary Dx code but itis payable if a child has a failed hearing screening

Otolaryngology Coding Alert throught te Coding Institute has great information on Coding and Billing for Audios


----------

